# got my amznps!



## rdwhahb (Sep 26, 2013)

Ordered it Monday afternoon got it today! Todd was very helpful in answering my questions as well. Plan on smoking some cheese with it Friday night. Can't wait!


----------



## webowabo (Sep 26, 2013)

Welcome to the club of the greatest investments ever ;) happy cold smoking!


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 26, 2013)

Yes sir, great product and service.


----------



## tiffany186 (Sep 27, 2013)

I just received mine yesterday!  Anxious to use it very soon!  Todd and I had several emails...super customer service!


----------



## rdwhahb (Sep 28, 2013)

You will be very happy with it. I used mine last night to smoke some cheese. Worked flawlessly :-)


----------



## fish killer (Sep 28, 2013)

A quick tip that will help you out. If you have problems keeping it lit microwave the pellets for a few minutes. I have read that before never  bothered doing it until today. I was amazed at the amount of steam that came out of the pellets. They burned much easier after that.


----------



## dustem88 (Sep 29, 2013)

Like Tiffny 186 said superb customer service Todd is awesome there to help and so r SMF members happy smokin


----------



## jted (Sep 29, 2013)

Me too. I ordered it and 2 days later it and the pellets arrived. Yes the customer service Todd provides is first rate .I washed mine and tried it out Thursday and found my wifes pork loin (a small 3 lb loin end)  in the fridge. Well it went on for a nice 4 hour smoke at 240. She was not happy but I was.  I have just enough left for lunch tomorrow. JTED


----------



## daricksta (Sep 30, 2013)

I cold smoked cheddar and mozz cheeses once inside my MES 30 using the AMNPS. Both turned out good but next time I'm following Todd's advice and putting two jugs filled with ice water in there with the cheeses. I failed to do so and had to pull the cheeses from the cooking grates where they'd melted through a little bit. Chilling the interior down a few more degrees will do the trick.


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 30, 2013)

daRicksta said:


> I cold smoked cheddar and mozz cheeses once inside my MES 30 using the AMNPS. Both turned out good but next time I'm following Todd's advice and putting two jugs filled with ice water in there with the cheeses. I failed to do so and had to pull the cheeses from the cooking grates where they'd melted through a little bit. Chilling the interior down a few more degrees will do the trick.



Get some of Todds Q-Mats and use dust.


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 30, 2013)

daRicksta said:


> I cold smoked cheddar and mozz cheeses once inside my MES 30 using the AMNPS. Both turned out good but next time I'm following Todd's advice and putting two jugs filled with ice water in there with the cheeses. I failed to do so and had to pull the cheeses from the cooking grates where they'd melted through a little bit. Chilling the interior down a few more degrees will do the trick.



The mes was off right?


----------



## bugz13 (Sep 30, 2013)

I've been smoking various cheeses in my 22.5" WSM using the A-Maze-N Tube smoker on the charcoal rack with the water pan full of ice. Great results every time. Tip: Vacuum pack the cheese immediately after smoking and let it "age" in your fridge for a few weeks before consuming; this allows the smoke to permeate through the entire cheese.


----------

